# Best self defense flashlight???



## allenjp (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey everybody,

I want to buy a flashlight for defense use in lowlight situations, any suggestions?

I know that the surefire line is well reccomended but they're a little pricey (they used to say "spendy" when I lived in Oregon). Have any of you used a particular brand or model that you would reccomend?

Also, anybody know how many lumens of brightness is usullay considered acceptable for SD use?

Any opinions appreciated...


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 9, 2008)

Pretty much anything from Surefire, Streamlight, Pentagon, Inova (and there are others).  I'd stick with something that has at least 60 Lumens.

I personally like models with a pocket-clip so you don't have to carry in a belt pouch or struggle with fishing it out of the pocket (though they will still work with a belt pouch).

While I have a couple, If I were going to buy another one right now, it'd be the Surefire E2E.  These are very compact, lightweight, and bright (60 Lumens).  The E2D (see my sig pic) is fine as well.  However, with the crenellated bezel (the teeth), it's going to rip someone up and cause them to bleed all over the place...not really a good thing.
If you want one a little cheaper, look at the Surefire G2.  They're just as bright but are of plastic construction instead of aluminium.  They also make a model with an LED head instead of a regular bulb.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a Pentagon that is excellent!


----------



## allenjp (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys,

60 Lumens huh? I was thinking somewhere closer to 100...is say 75 enough to daze or temporarily blind someone?

I was checking out the streamlight line, I'll look at the others you suggested


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 9, 2008)

E2D allen. The E2D defender is a mighty good one. If the light does not dazzle them, then ripping their nose off with the end ought to.

I have one and it's a real good choice.

Deaf


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 9, 2008)

I still use Mini-mags and while they aren't the brightest lights out there (anymore) they still make a hellva kubotan.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 9, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> 60 Lumens huh? I was thinking somewhere closer to 100...is say 75 enough to daze or temporarily blind someone?
> 
> I was checking out the streamlight line, I'll look at the others you suggested


 
What I meant was that 60 Lumens is the minimum I would go for...if you've found something that you like that is brighter, by all means go for it.

It will momentarily blind/disorient them but don't expect that to last for long.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 9, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> It will momentarily blind/disorient them but don't expect that to last for long.


 
Long enough ken for them to eat a kunckle sandwich! And that's all one needs.

Deaf


----------



## allenjp (Jun 10, 2008)

Great info thanks guys, I'll look at that E2D.


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 10, 2008)

I bought an E2D about a year ago - holds up very well.  I've flashed a couple of folks at the dojang and the light is definitley bright enough to freeze them long enough to pop them with a punch/ kick.


----------



## Monadnock (Jun 10, 2008)

I used to prefer the ol' 4 or 6 D-cell maglights. I mean, if we're talking self defense, I'd prefer more of a wallop. The new LED's are cute though.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 10, 2008)

Monadnock said:


> I used to prefer the ol' 4 or 6 D-cell maglights. I mean, if we're talking self defense, I'd prefer more of a wallop. The new LED's are cute though.


I agree. Nothing like a flashlight that doubles as a club.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 11, 2008)

A buddy of mine bought one of those $50 ten pound flashlights from Costco a couple of years ago, I don't remember the candle power, but, I remember being able to feel the heat on the back of my neck from 20 feet. I can't imagine taking something that bright to the eyes in darkness... I would assume that would give you time to take at least 3 or 4 good whacks at your attacker...


----------



## 7starmarc (Jun 11, 2008)

Great topic!

As it just so happens, I caught an episode of the National Geographic Fight Science series on self defense recently. They had an interesting little blurb on defense flashlights. They claimed it wasn't just the momentary stunning effect of a bright light, but that there is an aura/haze effect which lingers to obscure effective vision as well, helping you to avoid the attacker, or execute a more "lasting" self defense technique.

I keep a MagLight at my bedside, but it's hardly suitable for everyday carry. I've put one of the E2D LED lights on my wish list now.


----------



## allenjp (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I do have two big mag lites, but the problem is how do I carry those honkin' things with me when I'm out with my wife at night? I need somethin' smaller than that. 

I think I have settled on the surefire 6p defender. It's not the smallest one out there, but it's small enough for me. I like the crenellated case, nice bludgeon if needed, and I like the fact that you have the option to switch to a super high output bulb if you want. At 80 bones I'll admit it's a little more than I wanted to spend, but I guess that's about how these things go huh?

Thanks for the info and suggestions...


----------



## allenjp (Jun 25, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> E2D allen. The E2D defender is a mighty good one. If the light does not dazzle them, then ripping their nose off with the end ought to.
> 
> I have one and it's a real good choice.
> 
> Deaf


 
Thanks again for the advice guys, I actually ended up buying the E2D defender LED model. It was more than I wanted to spend (about $130 retail) but I figured it was worth it to get what I really wanted. 

I like it because the LED has two output levels, 5 and 120 lumens, it is also really compact and has a pocket clip. And the crenellated bezel and tailcap for up close situations. (holy @$&*% is this thing bright)


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 26, 2008)

You can never go wrong with Surefire.  I also recommend you take a look at the Nighops Gladius, it has several settings and has a strobbing option which is disorienting when shined in the eyes.  

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/16/sesent/00
http://night-ops.com/

Also, if self-defense is your primary purpose, and the light needs to be more than just a light......you might check out the full-sized Tiger Light and the pocket size Tiger Light T-100.  http://www.tigerlight.net/

You have the benefit of a bright light AND OC Spray.  I also believe that the T-100 is adjustable to 100 lumens and has a strobbing option similar to the Glabius.  

I have a full-sized Tiger Light I carry on duty.  You can't beat it. You can go from 250-lumens flashlight to OC spray with the flick of a wrist.  

You can get the full-sized rechargeable for about $100.00 and the small one for about $90.00.  I actually think i'm going to pick up one of the small ones for my wife.


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2008)

Monadnock said:


> I used to prefer the ol' 4 or 6 D-cell maglights. I mean, if we're talking self defense, I'd prefer more of a wallop


 
Yep, I still carry one in my cruiser bag at all tmes..


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 26, 2008)

I always liked the mini-mags for portability and also they have a nice angled cap on one end , which is great for striking.


----------



## thardey (Jun 26, 2008)

Big Don said:


> A buddy of mine bought one of those $50 ten pound flashlights from Costco a couple of years ago, I don't remember the candle power, but, I remember being able to feel the heat on the back of my neck from 20 feet. I can't imagine taking something that bright to the eyes in darkness... I would assume that would give you time to take at least 3 or 4 good whacks at your attacker...



Yeah, my parents have on of those . . . my Dad thought it would be funny to break it out during a night paintball game we were having at his house. It was like the eye of Sauron. Somebody would shoot, or make noise, and this thing would focus on you, giving away your position, and stunning you long enough to get plastered! Then it would take you like 5 minutes before you could see again . . . If you were slick, you could get between your opponent and the light, then make some noise - he'd get blinded, and you had him at your mercy!

I don't think those come with a belt clip, though?


----------



## allenjp (Jun 27, 2008)

No guys,

The general idea of this one is to be able to carry it with me on a regular basis when I go out.

If I only wanted the brightest light, I suppose I could buy one of those spotlights they use at car lots when they have a sale, and mount it on the top of my car...

I have a two D cell maglight, but it's just too bulky to carry in my pocket when I go out. And my new Surefire is brighter anyway. A lot brighter. Seriously have you guys seen one of these things? It's like a palm sized light cannon.


----------



## chinto (Jun 28, 2008)

the tac lights mentioned are great.. but i love my old large D cell.. 5 of them, Mag light as far as an unobtrusive weapon to have in the car or camping ... of course camping I usually have a rifle for defense. 
for walking around on the streets.. go with the tack lights like mentioned by others. ..  but in a car, or at home or camping.. that kind of thing, mag lights make a very nice baton/club/mace!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 28, 2008)

allenjp said:


> No guys,
> 
> The general idea of this one is to be able to carry it with me on a regular basis when I go out.
> 
> ...


 Got a Surefire 6P on my belt right now....awesome little light.  I'm a little obsessed with light, primarily working overnights....i've got 5 lights on my belt counting the Surefire X200 on my GLOCK 22C and my Tiger Light in the light ring.  

Sounds excessive, but when a cop needs a light, he NEEDS a light that's working!  It never fails....you end up a scene for an hour, one light fizzles out from battery exhaustion......you're at another scene, and drop one causing the bulb to malfunction....if all you have is one light, now what?  Only two, what then?  5 makes me a feel a little better.


----------

